# !!!10 hours of excel in one day!!!



## kylefoley76 (Aug 17, 2010)

i woke up at 12, took an hour to take a shower and eat, then for the next 11 hours it was pure excel with a one hour to break to go buy food and eat it. all my excel work was purely voluntary by the way. 

i'm going to bed so if anyone comments they won't see a reply.


----------



## Expiry (Aug 18, 2010)

I do that everyday. But then, we are on Windows 3.11 (or it seems like it most days) so it takes 4 hours to turn my PC on.


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Aug 18, 2010)

Sounds like 14 wasted hours then


----------



## kylefoley76 (Aug 18, 2010)

not really, i'm working on a big project that will really get my career boosted.


----------



## yytsunamiyy (Aug 19, 2010)

Gerald Higgins said:


> Sounds like 14 wasted hours then


 

15 if you count the lunch break


----------



## SCOTTWHITTAKER2333 (Sep 16, 2010)

Ive been doing 10 hours a day in excel / access for the last 3 months.
You know what i have learned over the last 3 months????
....
There is not limit to the amount of curse words one can put in a sentence when thinking about microsoft office design flaws.


----------



## lundbhaiz (Sep 16, 2010)

trying to figuring out if excel can started on unix operating system so my sitting for excel work most 12 hours per day but without excel. ant they are not boosting my career but screwing my career for not getting work done on excel but i do no work with excel even if excels open for 12 hours nonstop and in my dream too.......


----------



## kylefoley76 (Sep 16, 2010)

sorry to hear about that.  i hope you get up to snuff soon.


----------



## xenou (Sep 18, 2010)

> trying to figuring out if excel can started on unix operating system so my sitting for excel work most 12 hours per day but without excel. ant they are not boosting my career but screwing my career for not getting work done on excel but i do no work with excel even if excels open for 12 hours nonstop and in my dream too.......


  This man sounds more like someone who's been excelling nonstop for 14 hours ... or make that 40 hours 
  (about that unix system, try OpenOffice.org instead - it will work with your unix variants.  I don't think Excel does, unless you mean Microsoft Office for the Mac).


----------



## stooly (Sep 21, 2010)

I usually do quite a lot of excel hours in a day too... it can get quite taxing, but I do enjoy using it so it really depends what it is I'm doing. For a couple of months last year I had this terrible data entry type work I needed to do (due to another department's mess) & I had to read it off of what seemed like an endless amount of spreadsheets... that was pretty awful.


----------



## kylefoley76 (Sep 23, 2010)

Stooly, do you ever use excel for your private use or just for work.

I'm using it to make a database of german words.  at first it was just to help me learn german but now i think it's a marketable product.


----------



## VoG (Sep 23, 2010)

kylefoley76 said:


> I'm using it to make a database of german words.



Ah,das  erklärt viel.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Sep 23, 2010)

kylefoley76 said:


> I'm using it to make a database of german words.  at first it was just to help me learn german but now i think it's a marketable product.



Have you seen http://www.microsofttranslator.com/ and http://translate.google.com/?hl=en&tab=wT# ?


----------



## kylefoley76 (Sep 23, 2010)

I've seen google translator but i haven't seen microsoft translator.  thanks for the tip.  the google translator is pretty bad, yet i read on wikipedia that google is one of the best there is, i find that very hard to believe.  

yea, i've got one column of the words translated into english but i need to verify that 2 or 3 more times, so mircosoft translator will really help.

how about you, jon, are you from the netherlands?

and, vog, how many hours a week do you spend answering excel questions?


----------



## VoG (Sep 23, 2010)

kylefoley76 said:


> and, vog, how many hours a week do you spend answering excel questions?



Oh, one or two I guess


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Sep 24, 2010)

VoG said:


> Oh, one or two I guess


Huh!  More like 40 or 50... 

Kyle I'm from South Africa.


----------



## stooly (Sep 24, 2010)

kylefoley76 said:


> Stooly, do you ever use excel for your private use or just for work.


 
I love excel, use it as home all the time... well as much as you can I guess, not like I have a huge need for it. But I do a lot of blogging & website design, so it's kinda personal / work use I guess.


----------



## JamesW (Sep 24, 2010)

yytsunamiyy said:


> 15 if you count the lunch break


 
Don't you always include lunch breaks? I know I do


----------



## kylefoley76 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm back to working on excel for 10 hours a day.  This time I hope to keep at my project until I get it done.  I keep allowing my interest in philosophy to distract me but this time I'm not going to let that happen.


----------

